# απόσπασμα, χωρίο, εδάφιο, σπάραγμα, περικοπή



## unique (Mar 26, 2011)

Ποιοι από αυτούς τους όρους είναι αποδεχτοί (ή τουλάχιστον ανεκτοί) για αποσπάσματα αρχαίων ελλήνων συγγραφέων; 
Ποιοι για θρησκευτικά κείμενα της Παλαιάς και της Καινής Διαθήκης;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 26, 2011)

Ωραία ερώτηση, να τη λύσουμε μαθηματικά. :)

Πιάνουμε το *χωρίο* από το ΛΚΝ:

*χωρίο το* [xorío] Ο39 : *1.*περικοπή, απόσπασμα κειμένου: _Στο Θουκυδίδη υπάρχουν πολλά δύσκολα χωρία. Ένα ~ από την Aγία Γραφή._

Άρα: το *χωρίο* κάνει και για αρχαία κείμενα, και για την Αγία Γραφή. Σύμφωνα με τον ορισμό, προφανώς κάνουν και τα συνώνυμά του, η *περικοπή* και το *απόσπασμα*.

Πάμε μέχρι το *εδάφιο *(πάντα από το ΛΚΝ):

*εδάφιο το* [eδáfio] Ο40 : η μικρότερη αριθμημένη υποδιαίρεση κειμένου: _Tο γ' ~ της παραγράφου 2 του άρθρου 362 του Aστικού Kώδικα. Tα εδάφια της Bίβλου._ || (επέκτ.) _μικρό απόσπασμα κειμένου: Στην εργασία του παρέθεσε και εδάφια από παλαιότερους συγγραφείς_.

[λόγ. < ελνστ. ἐδάφιον υποκορ. του αρχ. ἔδαφος `έδαφος, κείμενο χειρογράφου σε αντίθεση προς το περιθώριο΄] 

Κι εδώ νομίζω ότι τα πράγματα είναι σαφή. Έχουμε παράδειγμα με _εδάφια της Βίβλου_, ενώ η ίδια η αρχαία προέλευση του όρου δείχνει τη χρήση για αποσπάσματα κειμένου αρχαίων συγγραφέων.

Μας μένει το *σπάραγμα*. Εδώ έχουμε μια άμεση και μία έμμεση χρήσιμη αναφορά στον ορισμό:

*σπάραγμα το* [spáraγma] Ο49 : *2α.* (ειδ.) κομμάτι παλαιού χειρογράφου ή περγαμηνής, που περιέχει μικρό και κολοβό απόσπασμα κειμένου: _Σπαράγματα περγαμηνών κωδίκων._ *2β.* (μτφ.) αποσπασματική, μη ολοκληρωμένη ή τελειωμένη έκφραση λογοτεχνικής ή καλλιτεχνικής έμπνευσης: _Στίχοι κομμένοι απότομα, ανολοκλήρωτοι, σπαράγματα ποιητικά μιας ψυχής που πόνεσε._

Από τον ορισμό 2α είναι κτγμ ολοφάνερο ότι δεν μπορούμε να χρησιμοποιήσουμε τον όρο ούτε για κείμενα της Αγίας Γραφής (αλλά θα μπορούσαμε να τον χρησιμοποιήσουμε πχ αναφερόμενοι στα χειρόγραφα του Κουμράν) ούτε για συγκεκριμένα αποσπάσματα από γνωστά, ολοκληρωμένα έργα αρχαίων συγγραφέων (αλλά μόνο για ξεκρέμαστα κομματάκια που έχουν διασωθεί σε περγαμηνές, παπύρους κλπ).

Για να τελειώσω, λοιπόν, μαθηματικά θα έλεγα ότι με την εξαίρεση του σπαράγματος, οι υπόλοιποι τέσσερις όροι μπορούν να χρησιμοποιούνται για αποσπάσματα, εδάφια, χωρία και περικοπές και από αρχαίους συγγραφείς και από την Αγία Γραφή. Απλώς, για να τσιτάρω άλλη μία φορά το ΛΚΝ (για την *περικοπή*)...

*περικοπή η* [perikopí] Ο29 : *2.* αυτοτελές απόσπασμα κειμένου· (πρβ. χωρίο): _Περικοπές του Ευαγγελίου._

...έχουμε συνηθίσει τη σύναψη _περικοπή του Ευαγγελίου_.


----------



## nickel (Mar 26, 2011)

Επιτρέψτε μου να βγάλω κάτι από το καινούργιο κοσκινάκι μου και να το κρεμάσω εδώ. Από το _Ψάχνω την κατάλληλη λέξη_:

*απόσπασμα, περικοπή, χωρίο, εδάφιο*. Αυτά τα τρία (sic) ουσιαστικά, όταν χρησιμοποιούνται για τμήματα λόγου, έχουν τις ακόλουθες σημασίες το καθένα: *απόσπασμα* είναι ένα μικρό ή μεγάλο τμήμα προφορικού ή κυρίως γραπτού λόγου, που παρουσιάζεται αποκομμένο από το σώμα στο οποίο ανήκει: _Από τα έργα των φυσικών φιλοσόφων και των σοφιστών σώθηκαν μόνο αποσπάσματα. Στο γυμνάσιο διδάσκονται αποσπάσματα από κείμενα αρχαίων συγγραφέων. Στις ειδήσεις μεταδόθηκε ένα εκτενές απόσπασμα από την ομιλία του πρωθυπουργού στη βουλή_. Η λέξη *περικοπή* χρησιμοποιείται για να χαρακτηρίσει ένα σχετικά μεγάλο κειμενικό απόσπασμα κυρίως από την Καινή (ή την Παλαιά) Διαθήκη, το οποίο έχει αυτοτελές περιεχόμενο: _Η ευαγγελική περικοπή που αναγιγνώσκεται στους γάμους αναφέρεται στο θαύμα που έκανε ο Χριστός στο γάμο της Κανά_. Το *χωρίο* είναι μικρό απόσπασμα κειμένου με αυτοτελές νόημα: _Διανθίζει τους λόγους του με χωρία από αρχαία κείμενα και από τη Γραφή_. Τέλος, *εδάφιο* είναι απόσπασμα κειμένου, πάλι μικρό, το οποίο όμως είναι αριθμημένο ως παράγραφος ή ως τμήμα (υποδιαίρεση) παραγράφου από κείμενο της Γραφής, από νόμο, από καταστατικό κτλ.: _Στα εδάφια 4-7 της «Προς Κορινθίους Α΄ Επιστολής» του Αποστόλου Παύλου γίνεται λόγος για τα γνωρίσματα και τη γενικότερη συμπεριφορά του ανθρώπου που έχει αγάπη για τους άλλους_. Το *απόσπασμα* λοιπόν ενδέχεται να είναι μικρό ή μεγάλο, η *περικοπή* έχει σχετικά μεγάλη έκταση, ενώ το *χωρίο* και το *εδάφιο* είναι μικρά.​​


----------



## unique (Mar 26, 2011)

Ευχαριστώ παιδιά!


----------

